# Id Please



## ChrisOG (Jun 8, 2017)

Hey guys, can I please get an ID on these guys? Sorry the pics are kinda blurry. Thanks!

http://i64.tinypic.com/dqndxe.jpg
http://i68.tinypic.com/1zejcxv.jpg


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Reds, you can also post the link here and the pictures will load without having to click.

[IMG]http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/public/style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/cheers.gif


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

That's a cool lookin' setup, how many ya got total?


----------



## Metan (Apr 7, 2016)

Hi, guys! Please Id this serrasalmus. ...Rhombeus or not?

And this serrasalmus id...
Thank you!


----------

